# Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a lidded box I did this last weekend. It is spalted maple. It is 2 1/2" tall and 2 1/4" across. It is also finished with Minwax Antique oil and Lacquer. It was pretty soft punky wood right in the middle. So hollowing was kinda hard. The form was from a video by Ray Key.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a lidded box I did this last weekend. It is spalted maple. It is 2 1/2" tall and 2 1/4" across. It is also finished with Minwax Antique oil and Lacquer. It was pretty soft punky wood right in the middle. So hollowing was kinda hard. The form was from a video by Ray Key.


*C U T E !!*

Does a Genie come with it?  

*N I C E !!*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bernie that is real NICE  take two candy bars out of the jar for that one.


WHat kind of wood is it  
You are getting so good at that 

Bj 




BernieW said:


> Here is a lidded box I did this last weekend. It is spalted maple. It is 2 1/2" tall and 2 1/4" across. It is also finished with Minwax Antique oil and Lacquer. It was pretty soft punky wood right in the middle. So hollowing was kinda hard. The form was from a video by Ray Key.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the shape on that box Bernie, the finial is cool too, not to mention the spalted wood! Nice one Bernie!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie.

Like all of your turnings, that is a beautiful piece. You did great with that finial and a great save on some less than desirable stock.

Keep spinning buddy and enjoy the upcoming week


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie. Like the spalted look in that not over doing it just right. Really like the pointed top really some workmanship.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am going to try another one with a different wood. Hopefully I will be able to finish it completely.


----------

